# Mystery wood damage



## Highoctanewine (Nov 29, 2017)

Hello from Florida, 

I recently went into my attic to look for a tool I had left behind last winter and found some mysterious looking holes, some patched up in my attic rafters. I called a termite guy today and they'll be coming by this week to take a look. In the meantime can anyone help me identify this pest? I live in the northwest side of the state and we do get a lot of rain and heat, so I am not sure what in the world would like a 120 degree environment. Any information would be appreciated. 

First pic has the large hole that looks like someone took a ¾ drill bit and tried to drill into it but the drill moved too much. Finally there is a hole inside but I don't think it's a carpenter bee because it's in the middle of my attic and too far away from any openings. 

Second pic is another rafter, pic ntb rotated 90deg clockwise, and runs almost next to the first. 


Thanks.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## Highoctanewine (Nov 29, 2017)

Man, that was too easy. I have asked several friends around here, one who's a home inspector and not one could id this damage. Thank you.


----------



## Highoctanewine (Nov 29, 2017)

Ok, so onto my second question...

How does an attic fan help when it pulls in moisture?

The old house borer obviously likes a moist environment which I have clearly provided, and if I get a fan I understand that it will circulate the air, but what about the moisture problem? It rains a lot in FL and we have very humid days even when it doesn't rain.

Also, the house was built in 1937 and it's been around a long time without a fan so that's why I didn't get one last year when I bought it. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tunecan92 (Sep 13, 2018)

Ya those are some weird looking holes. I have a lot of holes kinda like that out in my wood stack and I believe it's from carpenter ants. Especially with you living in Florida it's hard to say, I'm all the way in Oregon. 

A fan will help circulate the air which helps a lot in moist conditions. Or you can have an exhaust fan blowing air out of the attic. Either way if your attic is damp put an oscillating fan up there to circulate and put up an exhaust fan to blow the moist air out. That should be good enough air flow.

Also I would place a dehumidifier up there maybe. You can get a used one for like $80-$120. Set up is easy and all you gotta do is turn it on and let it run. Check the water tank out once a day or set up your drain tube to drain outside somewhere. You'd be amazed how much water it pulls out of the air

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Highoctanewine said:


> Ok, so onto my second question...
> 
> How does an attic fan help when it pulls in moisture?


https://buildingscience.com/documents/published-articles/pa-crash-course-in-roof-venting/view


----------

